# MY,4ever swing, porch swing.



## Lampman (Mar 9, 2012)

All stainless steel hardware, including chain, IPE wood, weight capacity 800 pounds. Swing,

I have been making this swing for over 20 years, mostly in South Florida.
I decided I would do it all in stainless steel and IPE wood.
With this combination, stainless steel and IPE, wood, we capacity 800 pounds, and can last for 50 years plus.
I designed and built the Bender for the, 16gauge 1 1/4 square tubing.
You can put it on your porch, your backyard, or the beach.



































I put this swing at Alabama jack's 12 years ago for my brother.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

That is a hefty swing that will last forever.


----------

